# it's 2021 and I don't see SDC's everywhere



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Is everything OK? I was promised that level 5 SDC's would be ubiquitous by now yet I don't see any anywhere. Is ramzfanz on suicide watch? how is tomato shill?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Is everything OK? I was promised that level 5 SDC's would be ubiquitous by now yet I don't see any anywhere. Is ramzfanz on suicide watch? how is tomato shill?


Hertz has 1, million driverless cars


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

wallae said:


> Hertz has 1, million driverless cars


where exactly? I have yet to see one nor have I taken a ride in one


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> where exactly? I have yet to see one nor have I taken a ride in one


In their parking lots 
It's a joke


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Are you following the Tesla beta on youtube and such? They are on the treadmill running as fast as they can....for maybe level 3.5-4.0. Level 5, not so much.

Baby steps, right?


----------

